# حكم تغيير منكر



## دموع تائبة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*.:: حكم تغيير المنكر ::.
النهي عن المنكر من فروض الكفاية
إذا قام به البعض سقط عن الأخرين​​

واستدلو بقوله تعالى : وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ
فقالوا "من" تبعيضية

​
" وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ
وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ 
وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ "

أن المسلم مكلف بأن يأمر نفسه وينهاها
وأن يأمر غيره وينهاه
فإذا أخل بأحد هذين الأمرين 
فلا يحل له أن يخل بالأخر​

.:::: حكم تغيير المنكر ::::.
لفضيلة الشيخ / مصطفى العدوى​
للاستماع أو المشاهدة أو التحميل
اضغط هنا​​*


----------

